# craftsman weedwacker



## rjh1 (Jun 15, 2006)

model 358.791520 craftsman weedwacker has zama carb on it. I read the post about pressing the primer bulb to see which squirts ok the on that squirts is the return line ??
But to which port do they go to once I determin which is which ?? Also I'm gonna put in new gaskets, the carb has C1U stamped on one side and on the side where the hose ports are it has a W24 and below that it has a 41A.
is this a model C1UW24 carb ??? How about a break down of the carb in a step by step ?? Thanks Bob


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Maybe the attached pic will help. Some info from Zama Carb at http://zamacarb.com/pdfs/TechguideCC.pdf

You can get "standard" rebuild kit that will include the most common gaskets or order from Sears - http://www3.sears.com


----------

